# Okeechobee Florida



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I am taking a job down in Okeechobee in February and will be living out of my OB for a while. Does anybody have any recommendations or comments on any of the parks down there? Any feedback is appreciated.

thanks,
Bill


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Check this website out... I use this all the time with good success..

My link


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I am all over that site. It is a good site to use. I was just curious to see if any other members have been down that way. Thanks though.


----------

